# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Some shots of my Catfish, Loaches, Eels, Algae eaters...

## AQUASAUR

Here is the first batch of some of my favorites ones:

*Blue Ghost Cat* 


*Brachygobius xanthozona - Bumble Bee Goby*

*
Ottocinclus*

*
Callichthys Callichthys*


*Sailfin Pleco* 


And a little guess Who is, do you think, those Guy!?

----------


## Freshman

nice photos!  :Well done: 

more shots of Callichthys Callichthys and Panaque Nigrolineatus please.. :Grin:  Thanks!

----------


## trident

Hristo,
Solid pictures as usual  :Well done: 
Liked the last picture, such details.

----------


## luenny

Wow Hristo,
Love the bee picture. Solid. :Well done:

----------


## benny

I love the bumble bee goby and the blue ghost cat fish.  :Well done: 

The last picture give me the goose bumps!! What is it?

Cheers,

----------


## benetay

Dysichthys coracoideus?

It really creeps me with such close up!

----------


## rwalker

impressive shots!  :Shocked:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the kindly words, Pals!
Yes, those Guy is a *Banjo cat*, but what kind of varietyI still dont know!??
Looking at the pictures in the Netso qualifyI cant recognize it!?
What do you think  is it *Dysichthys coracoideus* , or *bunocephalichthys* ?

So, may be these next 5 detailed photos of mine may be help...
Usually, this Banjo cat is hiding in the tank and show up only in feeding time
Attaching to woods or hiding below them, his mimicry helps him to be almost invisible









At the end of the this hard photo sessionafter much tempting meal, which I had giving to him
He even gave me a lovely cat smile

----------


## trident

that's beautiful................lovely "smile"  :Smile:

----------


## StanChung

Hristo, I'm amazed at the quality and details of the shot. I think my lens has problems with shooting thru glass. The astigmatism/chromatic abberation is quite bad since the glass of my 5ft tank is quite thick. Needs more aspherical elements I think. Just guessing.

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here I go again with a few quick snapshots of my Ancistrus not much good,
but I hope to catch sometime my older Sucker Guy and take more expressive shots of his horned mug

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here is one of my Favorite Loaches, living in a tank of mine with Discus/Rainbows/Tetras

*Botia Macracantha*

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, guess who is that *Freshwater Batfish*

----------


## Ah_ZhaN

Wow man, I love the photo where the clown loach is swimming beside the red discus.  :Well done:

----------


## Aquaculture

> Wow man, I love the photo where the clown loach is swimming beside the red discus.


Same here. Beautiful sharp photos. The body of the discus kindda highlighted the clown loach.

----------


## benny

> Wow man, I love the photo where the clown loach is swimming beside the red discus.


I like this one very much too. And also the head shot of the bristlenose. Fantastic as usual!

Cheers,

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yeah, some friends from Israel Aquarium Association even asked me to use that photo for their main site page...http://www.aquaristclub.org/

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is a look closer of those *Chinese High Fin Banded Shark*

----------


## ranmasatome

Hristo, wonderful shot of their mouth structure!!! sweet photos as usual....really enjoyed view through them.. :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mate!

----------


## AQUASAUR

A little update on this topic...

*Pimelodus Pictus*

----------


## genes

I would name this series, "Shots that brightens up your day" 

A happy cat is a smiling cat!  :Grin:  Look at the grin on these cats!

----------


## cannon_14595

Great Shots! The Bango Cat looks wickedly awesome!

----------


## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!

So, here is one more artistic pose of These Fellows, dancing in the shadows...

----------


## StanChung

Happy shots!!!

----------


## felix_fx2

wonderful smiling cats.
They do love you so much

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here is one more Beautiful Dancer...

*Botia kubotai (Botia 'Angelicus')*

----------


## rent_broker

Those were really great shots..
I love it very much..
Thank you for the pictures.

----------


## Fuzzy

Very cute cats!

Photogenic smiles they have!

----------


## AQUASAUR

OK, let see...would you guess - Who is that *"Heavy-metal" Algae eater Guy!?*

----------


## ChiLLs

very well taken.

----------


## o2bubble

Great shots and your fishes sure looked very happy!!

----------


## zhongangelfish

Hi do you mind sharing your lighting setup and what lens you use?

----------


## AQUASAUR

> Hi do you mind sharing your lighting setup and what lens you use?



 My favorite lens is *EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro lens*, but frankly speaking it is not really fast at focusing…
My Speedlite 430 EX is always situated above the tank, the other one - 580 EX(wires connected with the camera in "master" mod) I hold in my left hand and move in front(like straight "fill" flash), dependent on the fish position and fishes specific. The both are with diffuser. 

My usual settings:
Shutter Speed: 1/200 seconds
Aperture Value: f/14-22(dependent on the fish specific and fishes position)
ISO Speed Ratings: 100-200(dependent on the fish specific)

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yeah, actually...this Fellow(Otocinclus) is around 2 cm. long...



...but coming closer with the macro lens, you can see how the details of its pattern are very impressive and unique!

----------


## desmondekker

superb series! any tips on shooting these nocturnal species?  :Grin:

----------


## Entichers

Fantastic shots! All these with your "Lenses: EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro and EF 50 mm. f/1.8 II" gear?

I always tried my hand at taking photographs of my fish but somehow they always end up blurry and what not, guess its got to do with my higher f-stop?

----------


## desmondekker

probably due to lack of lighting, try hooking up a flash? just my humble opinion  :Smile:

----------


## freshwtrmonster

seriously i'm a fan of your photo&fish now.. lol..

----------


## AQUASAUR

Here are some new Fellows in my Gobby Collection lately:

*Peacock goby - Tateurndina ocellicauda*

----------


## joewosh

excellent shots, aquasaur.

----------


## AQUASAUR

So, here is my Handsome male Peacock goby:

----------


## AQUASAUR

OK, let see will somebody guess: Who is this *"Aquasaur"?*

----------


## StanChung

royal panaque? or is it an oto. haha- no idea man.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yeah, obviously, it wasn't a hard guessing...  :Smile: 
That's right, here is that unique prehistoric Creature:

*Panaque Nigrolineatus-Royal Pleco*





And here are three more typical macro fragments about**:







BTW, some of these Panaque's shots of mine you can see published in the last *November' 2011 issue of TFH Magazine.*

----------


## StanChung

Like a horror movie! LOL It was my first special pleco so I kinda remember its texture.

----------


## royss78

> So, here is my Handsome male Peacock goby:


Wow, your peacock goby is a real beauty! Correct me if I'm wrong but are they found naturally in Australia or Indonesia?

----------


## AQUASAUR

Yes, Royss78, I think so!

Hello, Everybody!
A little update with a shot of today:

*Peacock goby-Tateurndina ocellicauda*

----------


## stormhawk

Took you 5 months to reply to royss. 

Nice shot as usual. These fish are uncommon here.

----------


## AQUASAUR

*In the spirit of Helloween...*

----------


## mukyo

I feel bullied by your pictures and fishes hahaha
How come you have all so many fishes and they pose. My pleco all just hiding behind the tree hehe.
really like the royal. Wish i have the tank to grow one  :Smile: 
Cheers mate

----------


## mukyo

Hristo, do you know why some fishes doesnt reflect good light?
I mean the light showering from top makes their skin looked dead.
Example is your goby head. And defintely my sae.
i believe in real, the goby is much more shining and glow, 
as i know sae is not like dead dullskin as what i have taken pics.
I would think that otto will be similar looking with my sae.
But your otto pics seems look ok.

So is it something with thedirection of the light?
Or skin type of certain fishes?
Maybe you have experience to minimize this dull skin effect?

----------


## AQUASAUR

Sorry, mate, my English is not so good. I gave you the link about ( http://fish-etc.com/knowledge/how-to...nd-tank-part-1) just try to find the answer there.

----------

